# Speaker Sound Problem



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey guys,i hv a MERCURY 980 W 2.1 Speaker setup. Lately im unable to hear sound from the Right Speaker wenever i play any games,music or any PC system sounds too. The Left speaker gives all the sounds (while playing games,music as well as PC system sounds).

I have also noticed that wen i turn ON the radio (from the speaker's amplifier), the sound is played to both the speakers. 

This problem (sound NOT coming from right speaker) arises only wen i play games,music,PC system sounds,start up and shut down sounds.

I DONT hv a sound card and my Mobo has an onboard sound wich is SOUNDMAX (version 5.12.1.3630) I hv also reinstalled the Sound drivers but the problem still persists.Please help...!!

My mobo is Intel D-865 GBF,256 MB DDR(266) Hynix RAM,WIN-XP SP2.

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope this thread works...

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33295*

I had the same problem a few days back... Some audio connector was loose and it was back to normal...


----------



## d (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah usually it is the connector problem......but before u jump to conclusions, chk if in ur volume control, if the balance slider is set to the centre.....and then as a last resort, cut off the jack of the speakers and then solder a new jack in...or get someone to  do it for you....


cheers


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yaa i tried all the Volume controls too and today i Interchanged the wires leading from the speaker to the Amplifier of my 2.1 Speaker setup,now the reverse thing has happened. Now i can hear sound from the RIGHT speaker but i cant hear sound from LEFT speaker (after interchanging the wires)..    
So wat conclusion can i make out ??  Is it the wiring ?? that need to be replaced or wat?? plz help guys    
*d wrote:*


> and then as a last resort, cut off the jack of the speakers and then solder a new jack in...or get someone to do it for you....


Can u please explain wat u mean by this ??    Is it the wiring that goes from the speakers to the Amplifier tat ur telling me or sumthing else ..Please explain in detail buddy as im a novice in this    

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## invisible (Jan 2, 2006)

when it happend with me ,i gave the speakers for repair to a technician .He replaced one chip in the woofer and from then on, this problem dint arise again.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 2, 2006)

*invisible wrote:*


> when it happend with me ,i gave the speakers for repair to a technician .He replaced one chip in the woofer and from then on, this problem dint arise again.


Hey buddy How much it costed u ?? and thanx a lot for ur suggestion.. i will try this out and post my results..   

cheers n e-peace...


----------



## invisible (Jan 2, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *invisible wrote:*
> 
> 
> > when it happend with me ,i gave the speakers for repair to a technician .He replaced one chip in the woofer and from then on, this problem dint arise again.
> ...


Rs 50/-


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys,  today i went to the Local Electronic Repair shop to check if my Speakers were working correctly or not. Well i hv found tat both my speakers are working fine (sound coming from both the speakers) but wenever i plug them in the JACK of my mobo, then while playing songs i can hear sound from just one speaker but while listening to radio (from the Woofer radio button) i can hear sound from both speakers.....   

Now, * Is the audio Jack on my mobo corrupt ?? If yes, then how will i fix this ? and will buying a sound card rectify and solve this problem ?* I hv an INTEL D 865 GBF mobo.

Please suggest guys.....  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## shariq_pj (Jan 5, 2006)

Did u check out with the connectors on the motherboard... There's one small paired wire that's connected to the mobo... This problem comes if that wire's loose or faulty... Check it out...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2006)

I had this problem some time ago....my soundcard had a defect (AC97 Onboard). Try replacing the soundcard (add in a cheap soundcard)...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 6, 2006)

*shariq_pj wrote:*


> Did u check out with the connectors on the motherboard... There's one small paired wire that's connected to the mobo... This problem comes if that wire's loose or faulty... Check it out...


Can u please try adn tell me that where exactly i can find this wire adn how does it looks buddy ?? as i really hv no idea abt it..Is this wire connected from the connector to the mobo or sumthing else ??   Any detail or short explanation will be really helpful buddy...

*goobimama wrote:*


> I had this problem some time ago....my soundcard had a defect (AC97 Onboard). Try replacing the soundcard (add in a cheap soundcard)...


Yup!! I hv an Onboard sound wich is SOUNDMAX well so according to u, I shud buy a SOUND CARD and fit it onto my PCI slot on my mobo rite ??   But buddy can u please enlighten me on wat type of sound card shud i go for and its approx price as well..   (i hv an INTEL D865 GBF mobo with a 2.1 Mercury Speaker setup)...and i jus want the sound to come from both the speakers normally and i dnt wanna invest it on a costly sound card as i wanna save it to buy more RAM for my mobo..   

cheers n e-peace....


----------



## siriusb (Jan 6, 2006)

^You can go for a Creative SB Live 7.1 Sound Card @ Rs. 1700.


----------



## invisible (Jan 6, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> ^You can go for a Creative SB Live 7.1 Sound Card @ Rs. 1700.


thats too cheap.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 6, 2006)

*siriusb wrote:*


> ^You can go for a Creative SB Live 7.1 Sound Card @ Rs. 1700.


Budy I will go bankrupt (main toh loot jaaunga....  ) plz guys, any other cheap but good solutions (if any) under Rs.600/- (max).....And will this completely eliminate my Speaker sound problem ? :roll:  :roll: 

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## goobimama (Jan 7, 2006)

Just get a cheap soundcard. No need for creative if mercury speakers is what you got. Just get one for 400-600 bucks...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I enquired from various local dealers (in mumbai) and they told me tat sound card from 2 local companies are available:

1) Lancer-----------> Rs.325/- (approx.)
2)Intex-------------> Rs.320/- (approx.) 

With sum "CMI" or so called based chipset (on both the cards) Now i wanna ask tat are these reliable sound cards? and am i offered a correct price? And installing this sound card will solve my sound problem?

I hv an INTEL D865GBF motherboard (with onboard SOUNDMAX sound gone corrupt) with WIN XP PRO+SP2 as my OS and 256 MB DDR(266) Hynix RAM and Seagate 160 GB SATA HDD 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 9, 2006)

check out some configuration in the control panel and check out the line out cable get it soldered if there is a problem new cable is of 30 rs i think so and some times the only jack has a prblem i mean the line out jack so check it out with a voltmeter


----------



## invisible (Jan 9, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I enquired from various local dealers (in mumbai) and they told me tat sound card from 2 local companies are available:
> 
> ...


dont get intex
yamaha is good.
make sure sound card supports 5.1 surround sound with DTS


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 9, 2006)

*invisible wrote:*


> dont get intex
> yamaha is good.
> make sure sound card supports 5.1 surround sound with DTS


Can u tell me its approximate price buddy ?? It shud not be more than Rs.500/- as i need only a Cheap but reliable sound card solution as i hv a simple Mercury 2.1 speaker setup also i wana save money for extra RAM. SO i hv planned to go for a local brand but if Yamaha is in my budget then i will surely ask the dealer/seller.   Thanx for ur advice bro !!

cheers n e-peace...


----------



## invisible (Jan 9, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *invisible wrote:*
> 
> 
> > dont get intex
> ...


lol sorry i donno
check this *computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=13


----------



## satbir (Jan 10, 2006)

hey all........ this may sound dumb......... but giv a try ashu........ open sound controls and mute line in........... its kinda strange but i recently got rid of a similar problem by muting line in

check this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35768


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 11, 2006)

*satbir wrote:*


> hey all........ this may sound dumb......... but giv a try ashu........ open sound controls and mute line in........... its kinda strange but i recently got rid of a similar problem by muting line in
> 
> check this
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35768


Well thanx for ur reply buddy,i Muted the LINE-IN, but no luck. Actually wat i tried is.. jus setting the pin (wich goes into the woofer) in such a way tat i can hear sound from both the speakers... Strange !! isin't it !!   

I noticed tat if the pin (wich goes into the Woofer) is inserted fully inside,then i hear sound only from LEFT speaker,but if i remove the Pin slightly outwards (away from the hole and not completely inside) then i hear sound from both speakers....   

As of now,my problem is not solved and then i tried to plug in my headfone as well as my Walkman earfones, and in both the cases,I can hear sound only from one side of headfone as well as earfone. So i guess i hv to get a new Sound card.

I enquired from the shop and he told me tat the *Creative Vibra 128 sound card (for a 2.1 speaker setup, i suppose..  ) is priced at Rs.500/- with 1-Year warranty.* So is this sound card good enough or is the shop guy fooling me ?(giving me a cheap sound card with a Fake "Creative" name?)  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## satbir (Jan 11, 2006)

tell me something............ if u can produce sound from both the speakers by adjusting the pin......... how could u think of an internal flaw in ur sound card.... i think its ur jack that has to be replaced or may be ur pin but if even ur headphones are not working properly then its the jack thats gone........... i think u should try and replace ur jack and that should solve the problem...... had it been ur sound card's fault u would have never ever been able to produce sound from both the speakers by adjusting that pin.......... changing the sound card would surely solve ur problem because when u change the card ur jack also gets changed......... but try changing the jack first and that should solve ur prob....... and if it doesn't then ofcourse u could go for a new card............


----------

